# Glasses = ultimate looksmin



## JayDimsa (Jun 20, 2020)

I always thought glasses looked good on me and that glasses make you look smart but I suddenly realized it's all cope and bullshit. Glasses looks hideous no matter what. Of course I'm talking about prescription glasses not sunglasses obviously. I also noticed that I have pretty decent eyes with with barely any sclera show, positive canthal tilt, and they are also deep set. I barely ever noticed this until I started to think about removing my glasses. Also, my glasses are hideous cuck glasses with a heavy black rim that I bought 8 years ago. Not sure what the fuck was I thinking until now, I literally had a sudden revelation, which started as I noticed how much the heavy lenses made my eyes look really tiny. After this realization every single picture I've seen of people with glasses, even chads, look hideous to me now.

Anyway, does anyone here still wear glasses or have you all done contacts or PRK\LASIK already? I'm getting my first contacts in a few days, as the quarantine is ending and I'll be resuming my wagecuck job. As soon as I find a reliable clinic I will most likely get myself lasered, I don't want to wear these pieces of shit ever again. 

Will report back on how my female colleagues comment on my eyes\face without these fugly piece of shit glasses. I'm also eyecontactmaxing and I've spent many many hours training eye contacts with videos and photos so I'm sure I'll get some comments at some point.

Also first post, don't bully.


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Jun 20, 2020)

im getting PRK next month


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (Jun 20, 2020)

Stop saying glasses are a looksmin, I'm gonna have to start wearing fake glasses to hide my subhuman bug eyes with ptosis. 

Obviously it's a looksmin if you have decent eye area.


----------



## vodkacel (Jun 20, 2020)

I wear lenses, glasses look beta af


----------



## glowup (Jun 20, 2020)

Unfortuantely long term use of contact lenses can cause droopy eye lids (serious), so definitely invest in LASIK if your looking to never wear glasses again.

If you have small eyes, thick frames can really make them appear smaller. Only people with very big eyes and thin brows look good with them. It can appear to make one smart too, however superficial it may be. So glasses do have it's benefits in that aspect. If your going to an interview, wear your glasses.


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Jun 20, 2020)

glowup said:


> Unfortuantely long term use of contact lenses can cause droopy eye lids (serious), so definitely invest in LASIK if your looking to never wear glasses again.
> 
> If you have small eyes, thick frames can really make them appear smaller. Only people with very big eyes and thin brows look good with them. It can appear to make one smart too, however superficial it may be. So glasses do have it's benefits in that aspect. If your going to an interview, wear your glasses.


This is true, but most are under 25 to have LASIK.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jun 20, 2020)

Even normies know this. My bluepilled brother started wearing lenses when he got his first GF lol.


----------



## Deleted member 1707 (Jun 20, 2020)

If you like glasses as a dressing part you could go fake glasses, these wont distort your eye area.
Indeed I use eye contact they are confortable but by the time of 4 to 5 hours become very dry. Not a big problem to deal with if you got petite water solution with you when you hang out.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jun 20, 2020)

I look a bit better in glasses, helps hide eye area




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DidntRead (Jun 20, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/brutal-glassespill.18484/


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 20, 2020)

glasses fall under style which most people don’t have

i wear glasses at home and on days when im not up to much, and contacts at work/important stuff


----------



## Raddemon (Jun 20, 2020)

get u some cartier glasses


----------



## Lars (Jun 20, 2020)

Raddemon said:


> get u some cartier glasses


----------



## Drakos (Jun 20, 2020)

Clark Kent wants to know your location.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 20, 2020)

JayDimsa said:


> I always thought glasses looked good on me and that glasses make you look smart but I suddenly realized it's all cope and bullshit. Glasses looks hideous no matter what. Of course I'm talking about prescription glasses not sunglasses obviously. I also noticed that I have pretty decent eyes with with barely any sclera show, positive canthal tilt, and they are also deep set. I barely ever noticed this until I started to think about removing my glasses. Also, my glasses are hideous cuck glasses with a heavy black rim that I bought 8 years ago. Not sure what the fuck was I thinking until now, I literally had a sudden revelation, which started as I noticed how much the heavy lenses made my eyes look really tiny. After this realization every single picture I've seen of people with glasses, even chads, look hideous to me now.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone here still wear glasses or have you all done contacts or PRK\LASIK already? I'm getting my first contacts in a few days, as the quarantine is ending and I'll be resuming my wagecuck job. As soon as I find a reliable clinic I will most likely get myself lasered, I don't want to wear these pieces of shit ever again.
> 
> ...


You are right.
Glasses are Beta as fuck.

I need glasses since puberty.

For work, I wear glasses. Because looking smart is good for that one.
I aim to use contact lenses maxxing more.
To show my best feature, the eye erea.


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Jun 20, 2020)

Glasses are a looksmin because you are showcasing your genetically subhuman eyesight to everyone around you. Bad eyesight = couldn’t see animals to hunt on the horizon 20,000 years ago. Foids are primed by evolution to be disgusted by men with glasses


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 20, 2020)

glowup said:


> Unfortuantely long term use of contact lenses can cause droopy eye lids (serious)


How?? Source??? Example??


----------



## glowup (Jun 20, 2020)

Here's a few:


eduardkoopman said:


> How?? Source??? Example??











Hard Contact Lens Wear and the Risk of Acquired Blepharoptosis: A Case-Control Study


Objectives: Since there are increasing numbers of patients with blepharoptosis who have a history of wearing contact lenses, we attempted to estimate the risk of developing ptosis from wearing hard contact lenses. Methods: In an age-matched case-control ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov












Scleral contact lenses for the management of complicated ptosis - PubMed


Scleral contact lenses can be a useful addition to the treatment option for patients with complicated ptosis.




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov









Acquired Ptosis in Young Soft Contact Lens Wearers | IOVS | ARVO Journals







iovs.arvojournals.org


----------



## mido the slayer (Jun 20, 2020)

I have glasses man and I hate it 

Makes anyone looks weird,nerd,and makes the nose oily because it’s constantly push your nose

I’m getting contacts soon


----------



## mido the slayer (Jun 20, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> Glasses are a looksmin because you are showcasing your genetically subhuman eyesight to everyone around you. Bad eyesight = couldn’t see animals to hunt on the horizon 20,000 years ago. Foids are primed by evolution to be disgusted by men with glasses


This is true 

This means that you wouldn’t survive in hunter gether or even Middle Ages because you will either get cucked or killed


----------



## Darkstrand (Jun 20, 2020)

It's a looksmin to eyeshape but giggahalos but under eye support


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jun 20, 2020)

I had a lazy eye when I was younger (and it's still shittier than my other one but unnoticeable now.)







I was bullied so mercilessly back then (3-6yo)

I hate humans so fucking much.


----------



## Dog face (Jun 20, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> I look a bit better in glasses, helps hide eye area
> View attachment 467226


Dude... no. Sorry but you look worse with glasses. You look like a neckbeard bro


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 20, 2020)

Being ugly=ultimate looksmin


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jun 20, 2020)

Dog face said:


> Dude... no. Sorry but you look worse with glasses. You look like a neckbeard bro


over for niggas who look neckbeard while clean shaven


----------



## Dog face (Jun 20, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> over for niggas who look neckbeard while clean shaven


I think you look like that to me mainly because of your greasy hair apologies if its just wet and the frame of your glasses wich looks oretzy horrible to me


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jun 20, 2020)

Dog face said:


> I think you look like that to me mainly because of your greasy hair apologies if its just wet and the frame of your glasses wich looks oretzy horrible to me


jfl no its actually greasy, My hair is always dirty and looks shit even though I wash it with shampoo like every day.


----------



## Dog face (Jun 20, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> jfl no its actually greasy, My hair is always dirty and looks shit even though I wash it with shampoo like every day.


It looks like that even though you washed it on the same day? Damn. Did you try reseting your talg production by showering less or stopping to shower for like a week when you dont have school and no one sees you?


----------



## Dog face (Jun 20, 2020)

My hair gets greasy very fast so i know how annoying that can be


----------



## Htobrother (Jun 20, 2020)

Just walk around blind theory so you won’t see foids disgusts


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jun 20, 2020)

Dog face said:


> It looks like that even though you washed it on the same day? Damn. Did you try reseting your talg production by showering less or stopping to shower for like a week when you dont have school and no one sees you?


When I have school, I keep my hair short. 
I dont think I washed my hair on the same day I took that video actually, but yeah I tend to wash it once every one or two days. 
I might just not shower for a week since I can afford that now due to living in absolute reclusivity from the rest of society and reset my "talg production" (Whatever that is I have no idea, but I suppose i have to not shower to reset it?)


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Jun 20, 2020)

No, people with good bones still look very gl wearing glasses. It's only because it's associated with recessed people.


----------



## Dog face (Jun 20, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> When I have school, I keep my hair short.
> I dont think I washed my hair on the same day I took that video actually, but yeah I tend to wash it once every one or two days.
> I might just not shower for a week since I can afford that now due to living in absolute reclusivity from the rest of society and reset my "talg production" (Whatever that is I have no idea, but I suppose i have to not shower to reset it?)


Idk how much it helps but washing your hair too often can irritate your scalp and thst makes you produce more sebum. Some people here even recommend not using any shampoo and just daily water but i don't think that works for everyone. Having shorter hair definitly helps a lot too


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 21, 2020)

glowup said:


> Here's a few:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck, it's true.
COntact Lenses maxxing is a risk, ofcreating ugly upper eyelid exposer.

I gotta get that eye operation.
Costs $4000 here in the Netherlands. The RELEX SMILE one.
But in Hungary/CZech ca nget it for like $1200- 1500 range, exclusing travels.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jun 21, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> I look a bit better in glasses, helps hide eye area
> View attachment 467226


legit the worst glasses i've ever seen in my whole life
if you want to wear glasses at least get a good looking one


----------



## Deleted member 3853 (Jun 21, 2020)

This is what frustrates me so fucking much. Glasses hide my only good feature. Brutal.


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Jun 21, 2020)

High IQ post, I always said the same things in incels.is
I have noticed that with contacts Russians start speaking with my in Russian, while it never happened to me before, not even once (I am half Russian), I feel like going without glasses made me much more attractive


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Jun 21, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> I look a bit better in glasses, helps hide eye area
> View attachment 467226


If you ever got bullied then it's only because of your glasses, they look like shit, also bfmaxx, you don't seem that overweight so it should be fairly easy and quick for you


----------



## ArgentineOmicron (Jun 21, 2020)

100%.

As a nerdy looking pajeet, I only existed to women as a punching bag, as a weak nerd assumed to take the incessant mockery and bullying over my looks and social position in stride. White women generally treated me with indifference at best. I did not exist to ethnic women at all.

Since dropping the glasses three years ago,

Women now generally treat me with indifference at worst. Or it could be that I am funny-looking to them. In any case they are far less hostile to me than when I looked like a nerdy currycel. Still a KHHV, but at least I don't feel suicidal all the fucking time.


----------



## Over (Jun 21, 2020)

JayDimsa said:


> I always thought glasses looked good on me and that glasses make you look smart but I suddenly realized it's all cope and bullshit. Glasses looks hideous no matter what. Of course I'm talking about prescription glasses not sunglasses obviously. I also noticed that I have pretty decent eyes with with barely any sclera show, positive canthal tilt, and they are also deep set. I barely ever noticed this until I started to think about removing my glasses. Also, my glasses are hideous cuck glasses with a heavy black rim that I bought 8 years ago. Not sure what the fuck was I thinking until now, I literally had a sudden revelation, which started as I noticed how much the heavy lenses made my eyes look really tiny. After this realization every single picture I've seen of people with glasses, even chads, look hideous to me now.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone here still wear glasses or have you all done contacts or PRK\LASIK already? I'm getting my first contacts in a few days, as the quarantine is ending and I'll be resuming my wagecuck job. As soon as I find a reliable clinic I will most likely get myself lasered, I don't want to wear these pieces of shit ever again.
> 
> ...


I explained everything in this old thread 

https://looksmax.org/threads/why-co...-get-contact-lenses-eyesightcels-gtfih.83977/


----------



## Over (Jun 21, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> I look a bit better in glasses, helps hide eye area
> View attachment 467226


From PSL2 russki to CEO of Gazprom and close friend of Putin


----------



## eyebrowsmaxxer (Jun 21, 2020)

If you think that you probably wear some shitty nerd rectangle glasses. Some people really look better in glasses that suit their face


----------



## JayDimsa (Jun 26, 2020)

Gentlemen, I've finally managed to get the damn things on my eyes (it was hard) and went to work. Reactions from my foid colleagues have been positive, also my oneitis gave me a random barrage of shit tests out of nowhere to grab sempai's attention while I was walking through the corridor (not sure if I passed it because I was nervous due to the contacts, it's actually pretty overwhelming especially after 15+ years of glasses wearing). I also noticed everyone was especially nice to me today, and were more subservient. Also, it is much easier to do eye contact, it's also easier to keep the eye contact while looking away. I have a developed many tricks for eye contact, maybe I'll open a thread later (currently at work and posting from my phone). 
I think this shit is legit tbqh, I'm sure this will help with the ascension, being a manlet I need to max everything that is maxable.


----------



## ruoho (Jun 27, 2020)

I wear contacts and wear perscription sunglasses. i also follow endmyopia . org . takes a long time to get 20/20 vision but i managed to reduce a from -3 to -2 from both of my eyes in 8 months.


----------



## Mayorga (Jun 27, 2020)

good thing ocular surgery is making good progress in regards to fixing myopia


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 27, 2020)

Don't know about you guys, but i look high IQ with glasses. Might aswell get one


----------



## KDA Player (Jun 27, 2020)

JayDimsa said:


> Gentlemen, I've finally managed to get the damn things on my eyes (it was hard) and went to work. Reactions from my foid colleagues have been positive, also my oneitis gave me a random barrage of shit tests out of nowhere to grab sempai's attention while I was walking through the corridor (not sure if I passed it because I was nervous due to the contacts, it's actually pretty overwhelming especially after 15+ years of glasses wearing). I also noticed everyone was especially nice to me today, and were more subservient. Also, it is much easier to do eye contact, it's also easier to keep the eye contact while looking away. I have a developed many tricks for eye contact, maybe I'll open a thread later (currently at work and posting from my phone).
> I think this shit is legit tbqh, I'm sure this will help with the ascension, being a manlet I need to max everything that is maxable.



It is legit bro


----------



## CokoMleko (Jun 27, 2020)

Htobrother said:


> Just walk around blind theory so you won’t see foids disgusts


This is literally what am I doing. My parents won't buy me contacts cuz they think I will infect my eyes with it cuz I am retarded so I am just going half-blind anywhere I go :/


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jun 28, 2020)

JayDimsa said:


> I always thought glasses looked good on me and that glasses make you look smart but I suddenly realized it's all cope and bullshit. Glasses looks hideous no matter what. Of course I'm talking about prescription glasses not sunglasses obviously. I also noticed that I have pretty decent eyes with with barely any sclera show, positive canthal tilt, and they are also deep set. I barely ever noticed this until I started to think about removing my glasses. Also, my glasses are hideous cuck glasses with a heavy black rim that I bought 8 years ago. Not sure what the fuck was I thinking until now, I literally had a sudden revelation, which started as I noticed how much the heavy lenses made my eyes look really tiny. After this realization every single picture I've seen of people with glasses, even chads, look hideous to me now.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone here still wear glasses or have you all done contacts or PRK\LASIK already? I'm getting my first contacts in a few days, as the quarantine is ending and I'll be resuming my wagecuck job. As soon as I find a reliable clinic I will most likely get myself lasered, I don't want to wear these pieces of shit ever again.
> 
> ...


Clark Kent maxxing


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Jul 19, 2020)

Nogger said:


> im getting PRK next month


how did it go?


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Jul 19, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> how did it go?


3rd day of recovery post surgery and I cant see shit
First 2 days i felt like commiting sui
Its getting better slowly but take atleast 1-2 weeks of before you think of doing anything


----------



## Schizoidcel (Jul 19, 2020)

I actually think I look worse without glasses, they hide my shit eye area and NCT slightly. The only problem is I have really bad myopia and the lenses distort and make my eyes look even smaller. I tried contacts a few times and I hated it tbh.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Jan 2, 2022)

JayDimsa said:


> I always thought glasses looked good on me and that glasses make you look smart but I suddenly realized it's all cope and bullshit. Glasses looks hideous no matter what. Of course I'm talking about prescription glasses not sunglasses obviously. I also noticed that I have pretty decent eyes with with barely any sclera show, positive canthal tilt, and they are also deep set. I barely ever noticed this until I started to think about removing my glasses. Also, my glasses are hideous cuck glasses with a heavy black rim that I bought 8 years ago. Not sure what the fuck was I thinking until now, I literally had a sudden revelation, which started as I noticed how much the heavy lenses made my eyes look really tiny. After this realization every single picture I've seen of people with glasses, even chads, look hideous to me now.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone here still wear glasses or have you all done contacts or PRK\LASIK already? I'm getting my first contacts in a few days, as the quarantine is ending and I'll be resuming my wagecuck job. As soon as I find a reliable clinic I will most likely get myself lasered, I don't want to wear these pieces of shit ever again.
> 
> ...


i need to get contacts soon and yes I agree glasses are always a looksmin I get more respect without them


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Jan 2, 2022)

glowup said:


> Unfortuantely long term use of contact lenses can cause droopy eye lids (serious), so definitely invest in LASIK if your looking to never wear glasses again.
> 
> If you have small eyes, thick frames can really make them appear smaller. Only people with very big eyes and thin brows look good with them. It can appear to make one smart too, however superficial it may be. So glasses do have it's benefits in that aspect. If your going to an interview, wear your glasses.


research to prove this? Also what if you already have droopy eyelids and UEE like me? Would contacts make them worse?


----------

